# How to connect my box to the Internet



## jm-m8 (Mar 18, 2012)

Hi all,

I've just made some modifications to my /etc/rc.conf:


```
defaultrouter="192.168.xxx.xxx"
```

Now ping is OK, also for Google 74.125.79.147.

But when I get ppp ON hostname >


```
Try open ---> warning:deflink /dev/cuad1 Bad file export
               warning:deflink /dev/cuad0 Bad file export
```

/var/log/ppp.d:


```
Phase: deflink:opening > closed
 Phase: bundle  dead
 Phase: bundle  established
 Phase: deflink: closed > opening
 warning:deflink /dev/cuad1 Bad file export          ### /dev/cuad* is for COM* so why are 
 warning:deflink /dev/cuad0 Bad file export          ### there here???? x(
```

Thanks for your help!
jm


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 18, 2012)

If you can ping sites then networking is already working and there should be no need to run PPP.

I could guess that you have the wrong serial device name, but that would depend on the version of FreeBSD.  Also, it's unclear what network equipment is being used or even what you're trying to do.


----------



## jm-m8 (Mar 18, 2012)

*How to connect my box to Internet -3*

Hi,

Thanks for your quick reply first. I want to get connected to the web, with a WAG200G modem router. I don't understand why *I* get /dev/cuad*, because - maybe a mistake of my own - it's a serial port  - COM1 COM2 .... -

                      jm


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 18, 2012)

Still waiting to hear what version of FreeBSD it is...


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 18, 2012)

The Cisco WAG200G appears to be a wireless router with a DSL modem.  PPP should not be needed.  Connect Ethernet cable from computer to one of the LAN ports, run `dhclient my-mystery-ethernet-interface-name` on the computer.


----------



## jm-m8 (Mar 19, 2012)

Hi all,

 Thanks for your reply.  FreeBSD9.0 


                       jm


----------



## jm-m8 (Mar 20, 2012)

Hi all,

You are right, reading man dhcp, config file is sufficient enough, without adding options. Up until now the easiest way to get web.  That's great FreeBSD.

On previous version, *I* read that ppp was only working with PPP on >. In fact, I also tried to get the 3 P; so another mistake from myself.

Thanks for your advice, Wblock@.
jm


----------

